# Best tape to use on skin?



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Good Morning ya all!!

My daughter haves a feeding tube and i want to get something better tape to her face.. We have tried paper tape and regualr tape that they use for shots and ect.

Can anybody help me what is the best to use and will stick and stay...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you tried this:

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...E3E02LECFTDQG2O7_nid=SN62XP9S8NbeB385P3RT67gl


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Is that paper tape?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2010)

It says it is a paper tape, but adheres well and is good for sensitive skin.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, We got some water proof tape to try out


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldn't use any kind of regular tape unless a doctor said it was okay. I know its weird, but if I have any sort or regular tape on my skin for too long i get a rash.

I might just be misunderstanding the question entirely though. I would just ask a doctor for recommendations to be safe.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I know what you mean,, But she heaves to have the tape to keep the feeding tube in...


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 24, 2010)

My wee cuz had afeeding tube in as a bub and they just had the material tape, she had her tube in for months so had the latex allergy marks for a couple of months after whilst it cleared up. I would ask the Dr too as they will prob have a very extensive knowledge of them and will know which is sensitive yet has good stick.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah i have to agree


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2010)

What about body tape, from a lingerie store like la Senza or something? If it can support boobs, it can probably support a feeding tube..?


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol... however, it might work 

Here are some other resources:

http://infantrefluxdisease.com/infant_acid_reflux/tube-feeding.php

http://www.cincinnatichildrens.org/health/info/abdomen/home/perculator.htm


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 25, 2010)

Ty Autumn


----------



## JimD (Jan 25, 2010)

When I was in the hospital for my back surgery, they used a clear surgical bandage for my incision and my IV.
I had absolutely no allergic reaction. It stayed on for quite a few days before it started to come off. And it was comfortable, stretchy, no messy adhesive when removed, etc.
It was extremely waterproof....I was even able to shower with it on.

It was kind of likeSaran Wrap.


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah,, she had that stuff on her already... it didnt work to well..She haves little fingers and dont like nothing on her face


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you tape mittens onto her hands for when she is sleeping or when you can't supervise her directly? Soft angora mitts would do the trick.

If she's really flexible, she could probably use her toes to pry it off  LOL!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 25, 2010)

Right now I got clips on her gloves that you use to clikc gloves to jackets.. She is trying to put her feet in her mouth.. But she is sure trying her best to get that tube out


----------

